# i'll make it official



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

I posted awhile back that I hoped the new HDX 8.9 was better than the HD 8.9, which I found to be slow and glitchy.  Well, I will make it official- it is performing beyond my best expectations! I had hoped the original would replace my IPad, but there was no way that was possible as I had to constantly restart after web browsing, or especially when downloading and reading a magazine.  (I had even sent a response to kindle support with my disappointment in the HD)

 the new HDX 8.9 works like a dream- fast, responsive, the camera is wonderful. I've loaded magazines, audio books, books, photos, web browsed, all flawlessly! Anyone on the fence, it's worth the plunge!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you for posting this.  I can't say I ever found my HD to be glitchy.  The only thing I find better on the iPad is searching the web and how favorites were prior to ios 7. After reading your post, I'm glad I ordered the HDX and went all out this time!  I have to wait until mid December since I'm getting the ATT version.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm enjoying my HDX8.9 so far.  (Haven't had a chance to play with it as much as I'd like.)  Because of the way I use my iPad, using the custom keystroke thingy a LOT here, I can't say the HDX will replace my iPad yet...but it's getting closer all the time.  It is a lovely device.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I haven't had the time to really compare so much.  Other than  what MAY be a problem with the charger (though that works fine with the HD.. I switched them to get the HDX charged up), no problems so far.  I admire the Origami cover but don't love it 100%.  I need to do some side by side comparisons for sure.

My HD has become glitch in recent weeks, slower, the browser just crashing or I'm on a webpage and blip.. that is gone, so I'm hoping the HDX will do the trick.  My plan is to try the wifi, but I already feel deep down that I'll be returning it and waiting for the 4G model I have on order.

I have to learn about the camera.. with the HD, there was just the icon you tapped and the flash flashed and that doesn't seem to be the case with the HDX, thus murky results.  There is a flash icon... and something I hit that started recording video..  just have to be patient and figure it out.

I didn't even know it recorded video with sound.. so I recorded what seems to be my stomach growling


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm curious as to how well the origami cover works when reading one handed with your finger between the back cover and the front. Anyone?


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

So glad I'm still very confused as to whether to go with iPad mini or the hdx lol


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm enjoying my HDX8.9 so far. (Haven't had a chance to play with it as much as I'd like.) Because of the way I use my iPad, using the custom keystroke thingy a LOT here, I can't say the HDX will replace my iPad yet...but it's getting closer all the time. It is a lovely device.
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, what is the custom keystroke thingy? Is it used on the ipad or the Fire HDX?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Marti,

it's on the iPad.  It lets you set up a shortcut (I think it's actually called Keyboard shortcuts) for a phrase, paragraph, long diatribe, etc.  For example, I can type kbbb and it types the URL for The Book Bazaar; I have all the forums here as shortcuts.  I can type w1, and it adds the welcome letter I use in the Book Bazaar for new members.  Or kcs and it gives the phone number to contact Kindle customer service.  I have my library card numbers for both my local library, the Philadelphia Free Library and hubby's library card number as shortcuts--I type in fredlib, for example and it replaces it with his actual library card number.  It's really indispensable to me.

I could do what I do here without it, by cutting and pasting from a document/notepad but it would be a lot less convenient.  I'm sooo spoiled.   I've been looking for something that does the same on my desktop, and found something, but I have to play with it some more.  Haven't looked to see if there is something similar for Android.  It would be cool if there were.

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

OK, Betsy.  Sounds a little like autotext in Word.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, exactly, but it's a system function so I can use it within any app that allows typing.

Betsy


----------



## alicepattinson (Jan 27, 2013)

mistyd107 said:


> So glad I'm still very confused as to whether to go with iPad mini or the hdx lol


You really have to think hundred times before buying one. hihihi. Good luck!


----------

